# Newbie saying hello and sharing story/concerns



## Bobbyboyyy (Jun 7, 2018)

Hello everyone. My name is Rob, I’m 55 and currently in shock & not to mention a tad worried. My story so far....
I am a Coach Driver Generally fit and healthy and enjoying my job! In the last few weeks I have been experiencing a number of symptoms that I have not had before. I was aware of how much I was drinking. I couldn’t get enough water and any cold drinks. I was also rushing to the toilet many times a day, also several times a night. I put this down to how much I was
Drinking and the weather. I then had problems with my sight, everything was blurred and out of focus, not good for a coach driver. I put that down to being tired but this didn’t improve. I visited my Dr who did a finger prick test. The result was 19 although I didn’t know what that meant she said it should be about 5! I was sent for a
Blood test the next day and after that I was contacted to see the Diabetes Nurse the next day. On arrival she told me I had t2 and handed me a
BS Monitor, told me I’d be using it for the rest of my life. Put me on tablets and checked my BS which was at 27. I’m so confused as I’m checking my BS several times a day and it is well
over 20 and has got to 32. It is very early stages and I’m waiting to find out about all the appointments I’m to have. I still can’t see properly and the readings seem so high. Not sure what to do. DN is phoning me tomorrow. Hopefully I’ll get some answers then. Guess I’m looking for some reassurance. So glad I found this forum tho


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 7, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis @Bobbyboyyy but glad you found the forum so soon. 

Did you experience any weight loss over the period prior to your diagnosis? And was your onset rapid? Just wondering whether you might have been checked for ketones too?

Hopefully you will get a confirmed diagnosis soon, but it is helpful to be clear about which of the many types you may have. T2 is more common later in life but 50% of T1s are diagnosed older than 18, and LADA is a more slowly developing T1 which occurs later in life. 

For now you can try to restrict the carbohydrates you are eating (all carbohydrates, not only sugary things) as these will be pushing your BGs upwards. 

There are also lots of useful links in the sticky post at the top of the newbies section.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 8, 2018)

Hello @Bobbyboyyy and welcome 

I agree with everything Mike said - with readings that high it's possible you may be type 1 or type 1.5, especially as your blood sugar seems to be going up rather than down despite starting the tablets.  Your GP may not realise it's possible to develop type 1 as an adult - a lot don't know much about it as they will mostly see type 2s.

Hopefully the diabetes nurse will be able to help (have you been referred to a hospital diabetes specialist nurse or just to the diabetes nurse at the surgery?  A hospital DSN will be more knowledgeable if you can get to see one, and the surgery nurse may be able to arrange a referral for you).  It's also worth asking which tests you've had done - if it was just an HbA1c (standard test for diabetes, shows blood sugar levels over the last 3 months) it's worth asking about having tests to ensure you have type 2 and not type 1 (blood tests to check for antibodies and to see whether your body's still producing insulin, as well as basic test for ketones), as these aren't always done.

In the meanwhile do try to cut down on carbs, as Mike says (things like pasta, pizza, white bread, and fruit are as bad as sugary foods, if not worse!) and drink pints of water as that should help.  Eat stacks of leafy veg and fill up on protein and dairy.  But if you start to feel really ill, please go to A&E and tell them how high your blood sugar is.

Don't panic though - as you say it's still early stages, and it can take a while to get your blood sugar to sensible levels, but once you have, whether it's type 1 or type 2, diabetes is manageable!


----------



## KARNAK (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi @Bobbyboyyy  and Welcome. I think everything has been well advised for the moment. Follow the Forum
and try not to be too overwhelmed. It`s a great place to be lots of friends and sound advice.


----------



## Bobbyboyyy (Jun 8, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sorry to hear about your diagnosis @Bobbyboyyy but glad you found the forum so soon.
> 
> Did you experience any weight loss over the period prior to your diagnosis? And was your onset rapid? Just wondering whether you might have been checked for ketones too?
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,
Thank you for the welcome and advice. My symptoms all seemed to come over a few weeks although could of been longer. Losing weight, drinking loads, weeing loads especially overnight and then the blurred out of focus eyes that I still have. I have been on steroids to combat a skin condition and this could be an agrivating factor. The GP Dia Nurse has confirmed T2 but I might ask her about that. I haven’t had HbA1c result yet. So I’m guessing they will know a bit more when I get that...Thanks again


----------



## Bobbyboyyy (Jun 8, 2018)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Hello @Bobbyboyyy and welcome
> 
> I agree with everything Mike said - with readings that high it's possible you may be type 1 or type 1.5, especially as your blood sugar seems to be going up rather than down despite starting the tablets.  Your GP may not realise it's possible to develop type 1 as an adult - a lot don't know much about it as they will mostly see type 2s.
> 
> ...


Thank you Juliet. It is a little overwhelming at the moment but this is such a great resource and community


----------



## Bobbyboyyy (Jun 8, 2018)

KARNAK said:


> Hi @Bobbyboyyy  and Welcome. I think everything has been well advised for the moment. Follow the Forum
> and try not to be too overwhelmed. It`s a great place to be lots of friends and sound advice.


Thank you Ted. I do agree


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 8, 2018)

Bobbyboyyy said:


> Hi Mike,
> Thank you for the welcome and advice. My symptoms all seemed to come over a few weeks although could of been longer. Losing weight, drinking loads, weeing loads especially overnight and then the blurred out of focus eyes that I still have. I have been on steroids to combat a skin condition and this could be an agrivating factor. The GP Dia Nurse has confirmed T2 but I might ask her about that. I haven’t had HbA1c result yet. So I’m guessing they will know a bit more when I get that...Thanks again



Steroids certainly can play havoc with BGs, generally sending them skywards. Still worth asking the questinos about classification thought, especially if your numbers don't start to come into range soon.


----------



## Bobbyboyyy (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks Mike. Will do


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 8, 2018)

Bobbyboyyy said:


> Blood test the next day and after that I was contacted to see the Diabetes Nurse the next day. On arrival she told me I had t2 and handed me a
> BS Monitor, told me I’d be using it for the rest of my life. Put me on tablets and checked my BS which was at 27. I’m so confused as I’m checking my BS several times a day and it is well
> over 20 and has got to 32. It is very early stages and I’m waiting to find out about all the appointments I’m to have. I still can’t see properly and the readings seem so high. Not sure what to do. DN is phoning me tomorrow. Hopefully I’ll get some answers then. Guess I’m looking for some reassurance. So glad I found this forum tho


Hi Bobby firstly I would say don't panic there really is no need...secondly I'd say one of the best things you could do would be to get hold of a copy of Type 2 Diabetes The First Year written by Gretchen Becker...she is type 2 herself & writes about her diabetes from diagnosis onwards month by month...it explains how/why diabetes develops...details how to best manage it...reduce our blood sugar levels...what diet & activity can do for us plus she dispels many of the myths surrounding type 2...you can even preview the book on Amazon before deciding to buy it or borrowing it from your library...it's well written & easy to follow I can't recommend it highly enough...you can reduce your levels...many of us here have been diagnosed with similar levels if not higher ones (I was)...try to get a copy of the book it is such a worthwhile investment...if you have any specific questions post them here...I have no doubt one of the many experienced T2's here would be happy to give you the benefit of their experience...your DSN has a very negative view of how diabetes can be managed...that's not uncommon...I'm not saying it's easy...it does involve hard work & a change of life style...but it can be done...good luck.


----------



## Smitha (Jun 8, 2018)

Don't you worry Bobby. We all have been there once and trust me you will feel really better soon and give it sometime for the meds to work. In the meantime it is better to get your HbA1c checked and I am sure your DN will have more answers for you. This forum is great and all are very helpful so please use it well. Good luck.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum,  it is quite a shock when you get that diagnosis.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 8, 2018)

Bobbyboyyy said:


> My symptoms all seemed to come over a few weeks although could of been longer. Losing weight, drinking loads, weeing loads especially overnight and then the blurred out of focus eyes that I still have.



Sudden onset of symptoms and weight loss are both classic indicators of type 1 (all the other symptoms you had could be either type), so I'd echo Mike about getting the classification checked with further tests.  They won't be able to tell from the HbA1c, and the surgery diabetes nurse may not realise how many people develop type 1 as adults - like the GP, she'll see mostly type 2s.

Either way, I hope you can get the readings down soon and start feeling better.  I had really blurred vision when I was diagnosed - it was the first sign I had that anything was wrong - so I know how scary that can be.  It cleared up within a few weeks once my blood sugar was back down to normal.


----------



## CathyB (Jun 8, 2018)

Bobbyboyyy said:


> Hi Mike,
> Thank you for the welcome and advice. My symptoms all seemed to come over a few weeks although could of been longer. Losing weight, drinking loads, weeing loads especially overnight and then the blurred out of focus eyes that I still have. I have been on steroids to combat a skin condition and this could be an agrivating factor. The GP Dia Nurse has confirmed T2 but I might ask her about that. I haven’t had HbA1c result yet. So I’m guessing they will know a bit more when I get that...Thanks again


Hi Bobby, your story could be my own, that’s exactly the symptoms I had so I completely get how you must have felt, the blurred vision when driving was awful and with hindsight I shouldn’t have been on the road.  What I can tell you is that my eyesight is now back to normal, the thirst is back to normal.....as is the peeing!  My bloods are down from a starting point of 22 to a nice even 5.5ish so you can do it!  The approach I took was low carb, I cut out rice, pasta, potatoes and the only bread I eat is Burgen (most supermarkets), it’s a soya and linseed low carb and works great for a sandwich or toast.  Be careful with fruit, the guide is about two small pieces a day but test before then 2 hrs after to see how you tolerate it.


----------



## Bobbyboyyy (Jun 8, 2018)

CathyB said:


> Hi Bobby, your story could be my own, that’s exactly the symptoms I had so I completely get how you must have felt, the blurred vision when driving was awful and with hindsight I shouldn’t have been on the road.  What I can tell you is that my eyesight is now back to normal, the thirst is back to normal.....as is the peeing!  My bloods are down from a starting point of 22 to a nice even 5.5ish so you can do it!  The approach I took was low carb, I cut out rice, pasta, potatoes and the only bread I eat is Burgen (most supermarkets), it’s a soya and linseed low carb and works great for a sandwich or toast.  Be careful with fruit, the guide is about two small pieces a day but test before then 2 hrs after to see how you tolerate it.


Thank you that’s eeally encouraging


Grannylorraine said:


> Welcome to the forum,  it is quite a shock when you get that diagnosis.


thank you 


Grannylorraine said:


> Welcome to the forum,  it is quite a shock when you get that diagnosis.





Smitha said:


> Don't you worry Bobby. We all have been there once and trust me you will feel really better soon and give it sometime for the meds to work. In the meantime it is better to get your HbA1c checked and I am sure your DN will have more answers for you. This forum is great and all are very helpful so please use it well. Good luck.


I’m still trying to work everything out. HbA1c has been done and I’m back to the dr on Monday could be on Insulin soon I have asked the question could it be type 1 and they haven’t ruled that out. Thank you...


----------



## Maz2 (Jun 9, 2018)

Welcome to the Forum.. I cannot add any more to what they have already said.  I wonder too if it may be late onset Type 1.


----------



## Radders (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi Bobby, glad you found us. How are you today?


----------



## Bobbyboyyy (Jun 10, 2018)

Tomorrow can’t come soon enough! (Monday) Bgs are still over 15mmol. Went to bed at 15.2 checked first thing in morning 15.7 so went up during fasting...Dr have double my med to max and no real difference yet. Feet tingle feel a bit spaced. Blurred vision still. Expecting more info on whether type 1 and poss insulin...Just checked 2 hours after breakfast and now 27.2. Some say I should be in hospital!!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 10, 2018)

What did you have for breakfast, @Bobbyboyyy ?  I'm just wondering whether it was something which could explain that rise in blood sugar or not.

I'm glad they haven't ruled out type 1 though - an open minded doctor is a good thing!  At the very least, ask them to check you for ketones (or just go to chemist and get some Ketostix and follow the instructions for a basic urine test).  If you have ketoacidosis you should indeed be in hospital, but otherwise it may be a matter of having more tests and/or trying different meds until they get your blood sugar down.  It may mean a bit of a wait, as some of the tests for type 1 can take a while to get back from the lab.  The doctor may decide it's safer to put you on insulin while you are waiting, or may want to try a different type 2 med first.


----------



## Maz2 (Jun 10, 2018)

Bobbyboyyy said:


> Tomorrow can’t come soon enough! (Monday) Bgs are still over 15mmol. Went to bed at 15.2 checked first thing in morning 15.7 so went up during fasting...Dr have double my med to max and no real difference yet. Feet tingle feel a bit spaced. Blurred vision still. Expecting more info on whether type 1 and poss insulin...Just checked 2 hours after breakfast and now 27.2. Some say I should be in hospital!!


I have a friend who has been diabetic for some time and having problems with control at the moment.  He has been in hospital with these sort of levels but, hopefully, something will be done tomorrow.


----------



## Bobbyboyyy (Jun 10, 2018)

Was encouraged to visit  A&E and have been given a couple of shots insulin to bring the level down below 15. Now await DN appointment tomorrow


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi Bobby
I am glad that you went to A&E with levels like that, and that they gave you some insulin.
You might find it useful to keep a food diary over the next few days and record your BG alongside these meals, as it will help the DN advise you on a way forward, whether T1 or T2.


----------



## Bobbyboyyy (Jun 12, 2018)

Well what a week this has been. So many thoughts at the moment. Following my visit to my DN, My current situation is my HbA1c average is 9.8. I am around 15mmol and on max Gliclazide and have stared insulin (langus 10u once a day to start) with a target to get Bgs down fasting at 4 to 7 and daytime 10 or below. I have been diagnosed with type 2. Been told I have to inform DVLA and insurance. I have questions about that but don't know if I should ask it elsewhere in the forum. I have been watching everything I eat at the moment and find myself constantly wondering what my bg levels are. I'm off work as eyes are still blurry and fatigue is huge. My mind is a mess and hoping that I am going to be able to manage this on shift type work away from home when I go back. Need to work out strategies....


----------



## Diabetes UK (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi @Bobbyboyyy, glad to hear that you have been given insulin to manage your levels for now. The important thing is that you are given the right medication to reduce your levels so that you can feel better. You may wish to start a new thread in the Driving/DVLA section or the General messageboard to ask your question about the DVLA and insurance. This may also link in with your queries about work as you have a driving based role. In short, it is possible to manage a driving-based role with shift patterns and diabetes - the important thing is finding what works best for you, which currently you may not know.  
For now though, you need support with feeling well and finding what may (or may not) impact your bg levels.  We are here to offer you that guidance and answer any questions you have, so do keep asking.  It sounds like your levels are gradually coming down, and in fact it is best that they do not reduce too rapidly from very high levels. It has been a difficult week for you but you have made it through this week and already had some success with changes in medication etc. Hopefully with a little more time, things will stabilize and you blurry vision and fatigue will ease.

When you are ready, you may find it helpful to contact the Diabetes UK Helpline about Driving & Employment queries: https://www.diabetes.org.uk/how_we_help/helpline
But do post in here as well, I'm sure there will be lots of valuable advice available to you.


----------



## Bobbyboyyy (Jun 12, 2018)

Hannah DUK said:


> Hi @Bobbyboyyy, glad to hear that you have been given insulin to manage your levels for now. The important thing is that you are given the right medication to reduce your levels so that you can feel better. You may wish to start a new thread in the Driving/DVLA section or the General messageboard to ask your question about the DVLA and insurance. This may also link in with your queries about work as you have a driving based role. In short, it is possible to manage a driving-based role with shift patterns and diabetes - the important thing is finding what works best for you, which currently you may not know.
> For now though, you need support with feeling well and finding what may (or may not) impact your bg levels.  We are here to offer you that guidance and answer any questions you have, so do keep asking.  It sounds like your levels are gradually coming down, and in fact it is best that they do not reduce too rapidly from very high levels. It has been a difficult week for you but you have made it through this week and already had some success with changes in medication etc. Hopefully with a little more time, things will stabilize and you blurry vision and fatigue will ease.
> 
> When you are ready, you may find it helpful to contact the Diabetes UK Helpline about Driving & Employment queries: https://www.diabetes.org.uk/how_we_help/helpline
> But do post in here as well, I'm sure there will be lots of valuable advice available to you.


TY Hannah for the advise. I will get on to that now...


----------



## Bobbyboyyy (Jun 14, 2018)

Well now im really confused. My skin consultant has told me that the steroids I'm on are the only reason i have diabetes and that the diabetes will go away if i stop the steroids. My DN Nurse tells me that the steroids are a factor and without them my BG's will improve but wont change the fact that im now diabetic and that will always have to be controlled in some way. No-one has said that the steroids are the only reason my BG's are so high and if i stop them all will go back to normal could this be the case. Surely there are other factors in diagnosing Type 2 Diabetes when my GP already knows I'm on steroids which can cause Diabetes...


----------



## Diabetes UK (Jun 15, 2018)

It's misleading when you are given conflicting information from your healthcare team, so I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling confused at the moment. Your DN Nurse is right in what they have said. Steroids can be a factor in increasing BG levels, but with type 2 diabetes there are many factors that can increase risk of developing type 2 such as age, ethnicity, genetics, waist size or medical history. Equally there are many things that can increase BG levels, such as stress or illness. Therefore, it is very difficult to pinpoint what factors are involved and it could be a combination of more than one. Unfortunately, diabetes cannot 'go away' but some people may be fortunate in reducing BG levels to a 'non-diabetic' range, which may be where your skin consultant is getting confused? So it is possible that reducing or stopping steroids could reduce BG levels, but this would not, unfortunately provide a 'cure' for diabetes and some form of treatment would be required, even if this were diet & exercise.


----------



## Bobbyboyyy (Jun 15, 2018)

Hannah DUK said:


> It's misleading when you are given conflicting information from your healthcare team, so I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling confused at the moment. Your DN Nurse is right in what they have said. Steroids can be a factor in increasing BG levels, but with type 2 diabetes there are many factors that can increase risk of developing type 2 such as age, ethnicity, genetics, waist size or medical history. Equally there are many things that can increase BG levels, such as stress or illness. Therefore, it is very difficult to pinpoint what factors are involved and it could be a combination of more than one. Unfortunately, diabetes cannot 'go away' but some people may be fortunate in reducing BG levels to a 'non-diabetic' range, which may be where your skin consultant is getting confused? So it is possible that reducing or stopping steroids could reduce BG levels, but this would not, unfortunately provide a 'cure' for diabetes and some form of treatment would be required, even if this were diet & exercise.


Thank you Hannah. It's a big learning curve for sure!


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 16, 2018)

Sorry to hear how confusing things are at present for you Bobbyboyy

As Hannah has said, steroids have a big impact on your bodies ability to use the insuiln that you are producing, so that then impacts on your BG.  I have been surprised when I have had a steroid injection at how much I have to increase my insulin (T1 so I get all my insulin by injection), but it is good to know that your levels will improve once you have come off the steroids.

Things can be very overwhelming at the start but things will become clearer, and you will gradually find out what works for you.  If you have specific questions it can be useful to start a new thread for each.  Although it may seem more time consuming, the different posts will attract different responders who are knowledgable on different aspects of Diabetes.  Keep asking questions as there is aloads of help available on here.


----------



## Bobbyboyyy (Jun 17, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Sorry to hear how confusing things are at present for you Bobbyboyy
> 
> As Hannah has said, steroids have a big impact on your bodies ability to use the insuiln that you are producing, so that then impacts on your BG.  I have been surprised when I have had a steroid injection at how much I have to increase my insulin (T1 so I get all my insulin by injection), but it is good to know that your levels will improve once you have come off the steroids.
> 
> Things can be very overwhelming at the start but things will become clearer, and you will gradually find out what works for you.  If you have specific questions it can be useful to start a new thread for each.  Although it may seem more time consuming, the different posts will attract different responders who are knowledgable on different aspects of Diabetes.  Keep asking questions as there is aloads of help available on here.


Thank you. There is so much to take in I will be asking many questions. Thanks again


----------

